
First picture of Coelacanth thought extinct 65M years ago - will_brown
https://www.instagram.com/p/ByX8A3nAyaD/
======
aphextim
I've seen pictures before. I don't think this is the first picture.

[https://www.nationalgeographic.com/animals/fish/group/coelac...](https://www.nationalgeographic.com/animals/fish/group/coelacanths/)

Still amazing nonetheless.

~~~
will_brown
Cool, I wonder if the pics are from the same dive.

The article you link and the IG post are both NatGeo, and the IG post claims
it’s the first photo (though the claim does read weird, “first photo by a
diver”).

